# Overdrive Epubs not downloading



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Not sure which forum to post this so I thought I'd start here....

I use Overdrive to check out library books and have never had a problem with epubs downloading.  Just this week I get a network error message.  I went through overdrives checklist of things to try (delete files, remove popup blockers, turn off virus software...) and still can't get it working.  Anyone able to download recently?  A mobi file when through Amazon with no problem, but 2 books that are epub only won't work.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the first thing is that Kindles -- the eInk devices -- don't use ePub. You have to download the kindle version, if available. 

If the book is only available as an ePub, you need an app on your phone or tablet that will let you access the file. If you're using a Fire, you still need an app; the built in eReader function of a Fire is Kindle based and doesn't do ePub.

Overdrive has an app -- and it's available via Amazon's app store -- but there are others as well. I read exclusively on my Kindle so if there's no kindle version available I don't borrow the book, but it seems to me the Overdrive app would be the easiest option as the borrowing should be able to be done directly through the app. So you don't have to worry with figuring out where you downloaded it to and how the app will find the file.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry, to be more clear.  I use overdrive to check out a book.  When it downloads I use Adobe Digital Reader to open the book. That's where it gets stuck on the network error.  Then I use Calibre to change it to mobi to read on my e-ink kindle (Voyage).


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I finally found a post online with the same issues.  I updated ADE to a 2.0 version (not the 3.0 that others are having problems with) and it fixed my issue!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Sorry, to be more clear. I use overdrive to check out a book. When it downloads I use Adobe Digital Reader to open the book. That's where it gets stuck on the network error. Then I use Calibre to change it to mobi to read on my e-ink kindle (Voyage).


I guess I don't understand why you don't just download it as a Kindle book. 

Also, I would think that using Calibre to convert it is a violation of various Terms of Service -- I suspect one has to break DRM to do the conversion.  So what you're basically doing is copying a library book for your own use. Not cool, in my world.  And not, it seems to me, at all necessary.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Whenever possible I do download my library books as kindle books, I love the ease of it!  But this particular book was only available as epub.  I do understand your point about stripping DRM and only do it in these cases and immediately delete the book when I finish it.  I get eye strain reading on backlit devices (which is why I splurged on the voyage) so using the overdrive/ADR app on my phone isn't an option.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I see you already found the solution by getting the 2.0 version of ADE. 

There are the few times a book isn't in kindle format at overdrive for me either. So I understand, I can't read on tablets/phone either. Thankfully it doesn't happen often and I can usually get the kindle version. 

Maybe one day we'll have just ebooks like mp3's that one can read wherever and whenever on whatever. One day we might have flying cars too.


----------

